# Is S.A. the next boom state?



## mime (25 September 2006)

Is South Australia booming like WA? Have prop prices been rising or falling in SA? They have a considerable amount of mining operations right? Could it be the next boom state?


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2006)

Property prices have now stabalised after a period of 5-7 years growth.

Prices on average have risen at least 150%.

So I reckon there aint much left in the tank even with a mining boom and a defence force boom.


----------



## bowser (25 September 2006)

A continuation of the housing boom is very unlikely but from all reports industries related to mining (goods & services) are doing very well.


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

I am in Portland I will drive and let you know tommorrow.


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2006)

Demand will be a determining factor.

Rather than force prices up there will be and is opportunity in the building sector.Both domestic and ofcourse in the Commercial and Industrial areas to help with infrastructure. We are seeing this even now with the tenders coming through.

There will be opportunity but as for a general boom such as that we have seen ---no---as the economic in balance isnt there.
IE rental exceeds replacement cost finance.


----------



## mime (25 September 2006)

Are wages high? Could they sustain a number of interest rate rises?


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

NSW is the next boom state, in probably 3 to 5 years... 

Seriously, while the rest of the country has boomed NSW has gone backwards for the past 3 years, if a resource bust or downturn occurs young people will realise they can get jobs or at least better jobs, better pay and have a more exciting life in Sydney than QLD, WA or SA. Housing is more affordable in NSW than it has been for many years.


----------



## mime (25 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> . Housing is more affordable in NSW than it has been for many years.




Housing is still not affordable. I seriously cannot see NSW moving forward nearly as much as the other states. The Labor govt has created a huge deficit in the  budget where as the other states have been making suplases. It is also heavly taxed, more then any other state which is stunting growth.


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> NSW is the next boom state, in probably 3 to 5 years...
> 
> Seriously, while the rest of the country has boomed NSW has gone backwards for the past 3 years, if a resource bust or downturn occurs young people will realise they can get jobs or at least better jobs, better pay and have a more exciting life in Sydney than QLD, WA or SA. Housing is more affordable in NSW than it has been for many years.



what do you mean blondie? If have degrees work anywhere. if have a trade work anywhere. if unskilled and on dole too bad.


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

mime said:
			
		

> Housing is still not affordable. I seriously cannot see NSW moving forward nearly as much as the other states. The Labor govt has created a huge deficit in the  budget where as the other states have been making suplases. It is also heavly taxed, more then any other state which is stunting growth.




The other states have caught up cause of the Resource boom and the fact that NSW's property boom occured earlier and the bust is happening earlier.

Once WA prices go down as they will, and NSW's go up as they will, and Resource related jobs dry up NSW will leap ahead again.

Sydney's average salaries and job choices are far greater than WA and SA's. There's no question about that.   Teh cost of living is higher but that gap has narrowed recently.


----------



## noirua (25 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> NSW is the next boom state, in probably 3 to 5 years...
> 
> Seriously, while the rest of the country has boomed NSW has gone backwards for the past 3 years, if a resource bust or downturn occurs young people will realise they can get jobs or at least better jobs, better pay and have a more exciting life in Sydney than QLD, WA or SA. Housing is more affordable in NSW than it has been for many years.




There is a chance that Victoria could be in the running for the next boom, - some may say, if they go back a long way, that Victoria is really part of NSW - as Shell and Anglo have been given a $5 billion dollar, 50 year lease on coal to oil in the Latrobe Valley development through Anglo's, Monash Energy Holdings.


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

I reckon the boom order usually goes NSW, VIC, ACT, QLD, NZ, TAS, NT, SA, WA..


----------



## swingstar (25 September 2006)

I'm no property guru, but if history is anything to go by, it'll take a little longer than a few years for a new boom to get underway won't it? It's only just started to stagnate. 

Check out the UK boom in the late 80s. It dipped for 13 years from its highs. Now look where it's at, and it's a fairly similar boom in the US and Australia isn't it? (anyone got Aussie charts?)


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (25 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> NSW is the next boom state, in probably 3 to 5 years...
> 
> young people will realise they can get jobs or at least better jobs, better pay and have a more exciting life in Sydney than QLD, WA or SA.




What you classify as exciting for young crew, maybe your kettle of fish but not everyone's.

Consider the areas that people go on holidays too and relax from the rat race. Then consider why they can't actually live their (Jobs don't allow them to/real estate is exy and the missus is an uptight city gal).

Consider that their are YOUNG people that function outside the box! may prefer uncrowded excellant beaches/surf, laid back pubs/gals and have cruisy mates sharing the same lifestyle.

Not everyone thinks Clubbing, working in a high rise, jostling in traffic and the shops and beaching it at crappy Bondi with a thousand others next to a freak sunning his date in speedo's is Living the life!..


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> What you classify as exciting for young crew, maybe your kettle of fish but not everyone's.
> 
> Consider the areas that people go on holidays too and relax from the rat race. Then consider why they can't actually live their (Jobs don't allow them to/real estate is exy and the missus is an uptight city gal).
> 
> ...





I agree with you (for once).  But the world wide trend is for young people to flock to the biggest cities, your New York's, London's, Sydney's, Beijing's, Tokyo's etc.

And of course those cities have house prices that reflect that demand.

Sydney falling and people leaving NSW goes against the trend of the past 100 years if not 200 years. 

Despite what you may think people do not flock to nice beach towns to live, only retired people do. The very opposite happens people leave beach towns to go to the city.  That is why WA is completely empty, yet London, Melbourne, Bangkok, Tokyo, New York are packed!!

There is plenty of empty coastline and beach areas in the US, Europe, Asia and especially Australia for people to live - the simple fact is few want to live there.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (25 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I agree with you (for once).  But the world wide trend is for young people to flock to the biggest cities, your New York's, London's, Sydney's, Beijing's, Tokyo's etc.
> 
> And of course those cities have house prices that reflect that demand.
> 
> ...





As per the "Property Thread" trends of real estate etc, I disagree. If you treat real estate as an investment (future or present), location is key.

Coastal/views, location etc are key components of value. If you get these at the right price, demand is always their. The property market may experience down times but the people with money are always out their and they prefer to live/raise a family in the aforementioned areas, as opposed to Leggo land.

Some may consider a properties location and job oppurtunties for the prospective owner in the area important, but the purchasers with money rarely consider/ are influenced by these factors and location/lifestyle the home offers is their key influence.


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> As per the "Property Thread" trends of real estate etc, I disagree. If you treat real estate as an investment (future or present), location is key.
> 
> Coastal/views, location etc are key components of value. If you get these at the right price, demand is always their. The property market may experience down times but the people with money are always out their and they prefer to live/raise a family in the aforementioned areas, as opposed to Leggo land.
> 
> Some may consider a properties location and job oppurtunties for the prospective owner in the area important, but the purchasers with money rarely consider/ are influenced by these factors and location/lifestyle the home offers is their key influence.





Mate, why do 4.5M live in Sydney city, more than all of the states WA, SA, NT, TAS, ACT, and North Queensland combined?

Coastal land is a dime a dozen in Aus, do not fool yourself into thinking it is worth something in Australia.  It aint!!  It is not desirable land.   Desirable land is inner city Sydney, Melbourne and maybe Brisbane.   Simple as that.   I could buy acres of coastal WA land for what a sh*tty carpark in inner Sydney costs.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (25 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Mate, why do 4.5M live in Sydney city, more than all of the states WA, SA, NT, TAS, ACT, and North Queensland combined?
> 
> Coastal land is a dime a dozen in Aus, do not fool yourself into thinking it is worth something in Australia.  It aint!!  It is not desirable land.   Desirable land is inner city Sydney, Melbourne and maybe Brisbane.   Simple as that.   I could buy acres of coastal WA land for what a sh*tty carpark in inner Sydney costs.




I am not talking about acres of coastline in the middle of nowhere in W.A.

You cannot buy any coastal real estate in W.A, in a sought after location for less than 1 Mil, simple as that!. 
There are only about 10 locations in W.A. (Coastal) and all of Perths beach suburbs (with views), for our population/aspiring purchasers to get into.

Supply vs Demand is simple. Plenty live in the leggo land suburbs but cannot afford to move up, 3rd or 4th home owners or high paid crew are the only ones that are in the coastal real estate.

4.5M people probably do live in Sydney, maybe they all think thats were its all at to be living the life, thats of no significance to me!, at all.


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I am not talking about acres of coastline in the middle of nowhere in W.A.
> 
> You cannot buy any coastal real estate in W.A, in a sought after location for less than 1 Mil, simple as that!.
> There are only about 10 locations in W.A. (Coastal) and all of Perths beach suburbs (with views), for our population/aspiring purchasers to get into.




What do you think you can buy in Sydney for $1M?

Russell Crowe's apartment (yes apartment not house) was $16M about 5 years ago.



> Supply vs Demand is simple. Plenty live in the leggo land suburbs but cannot afford to move up, 3rd or 4th home owners or high paid crew are the only ones that are in the coastal real estate.
> 
> 4.5M people probably do live in Sydney, maybe they all think thats were its all at to be living the life, thats of no significance to me!, at all.




Times have changed, but anyone who owned a crappy apartment in Sydney 4 years ago could have bought a beachside mansion in Perth. Virtually no one did. Don't fool yourself that apartment dwellers in Sydney want to move to the ocean side in WA - they don't!!   That is why the whole of WA combined makes up less people than Western Sydney.

The point of 4.5M living in Sydney is land is fairly scarce.  Land is not scarce, valuable or even desirable in WA despite the recent boom.  Your bust is coming I have no doubt about this whatsoever!


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

you are stupid blondie. why wear a wig? not listen to you or your ij   iot posts. go back to skool do u own research ijiot


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

What do you not agree with cogidubnus?

Do you think WA coastal land is worth more than inner Sydney land?


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> What do you not agree with cogidubnus?
> 
> Do you think WA coastal land is worth more than inner Sydney land?



You are more stupid than i thought. I will drive there and tell you.


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

cogidubnus said:
			
		

> You are more stupid than i thought. I will drive there and tell you.




I'll be waiting outside for you.

What will you be wearing?


----------



## mime (25 September 2006)

I think realist has a strong argument. Young well educated professionals will move to sydney for higher wages and more prosperous positions. The only problem is if they are moving there to work they will not buy a property but rent it. Last time I checked the average rental return on a property is far less then mortagage repayments.


----------



## YChromozome (25 September 2006)

mime said:
			
		

> Is South Australia booming like WA? Have prop prices been rising or falling in SA? They have a considerable amount of mining operations right? Could it be the next boom state?




The SA state budget came out last last week. The state Treasurer Kevin Foley has predicted falls in royalties from mining, or a cooling off. Royalties are projected to fall from $120 million in this years budget to $101 million in 2009/10.

SA Chamber of mines CEO Phil Sutherland said while Exploration was at record levels, it would still be years before compainies went into commercial production. "*There's been a lot of rhetoric about a mining boom in SA - but that's not the reality*, what we have is an exploration boom" he said. "And there's a lot of projects in the pipeline and if those projects come to fruition then we could see good results but that could be 10 or 20 years away."

With ABARE statisics indicating a slowing Commodities boom, (The Australian, 25th September 2006) maybe you should try us in 5 or 10 years. . . (after the housing correction, and the recession).

In the mean time, our one hit (Destroy contract) wonder Premier Mike Rann will have to deal with electrolux closing, AGL jobs going, possibly Mitsubishi closing at the end of the year (Hope Holden's Gas Guzzler is going strong! – that reminds me – what happened to the third shift at Elizabeth?). This just follows the Mitsubishi engin plant closing, the Mobil refinery just to name a few.


----------



## clowboy (25 September 2006)

"Coastal land is a dime a dozen in Aus, do not fool yourself into thinking it is worth something in Australia. It aint!! It is not desirable land. Desirable land is inner city Sydney, Melbourne and maybe Brisbane. Simple as that. I could buy acres of coastal WA land for what a sh*tty carpark in inner Sydney costs."

Give me one damn example.


----------



## Julia (25 September 2006)

cogidubnus said:
			
		

> you are stupid blondie. why wear a wig? not listen to you or your ij   iot posts. go back to skool do u own research ijiot




Cogidubnus

Whilst I see no need to defend Realist in most cases, I nonetheless don't regard him as stupid. He may well be young and with a tendency to arrogance and a sometimes irritating insistence on promoting his view against quite realistic opposition.

At the same time, he has been known to apologise when he sees he has been wrong and that's more than some other posters will do.

If you disagree with him why not put forward your reasons in a manner which we can all look at.  Don't just be dismissive and critical without backing up your judgment.

Julia


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Cogidubnus
> 
> Whilst I see no need to defend Realist in most cases, I nonetheless don't regard him as stupid. He may well be young and with a tendency to arrogance and a sometimes irritating insistence on promoting his view against quite realistic opposition.
> 
> ...



I apologise to realist. Many people work from home or wherever. If one has suffieceinet skills and nouse, one creates their own work and can find income anywhere.
  I am now in Mount Gambier and looked at lovely lakes this evening.I like SA. Tommorrrow we will drive down along the  coast and stop off here and there. It will be fun.


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> "Coastal land is a dime a dozen in Aus, do not fool yourself into thinking it is worth something in Australia. It aint!! It is not desirable land. Desirable land is inner city Sydney, Melbourne and maybe Brisbane. Simple as that. I could buy acres of coastal WA land for what a sh*tty carpark in inner Sydney costs."
> 
> Give me one damn example.



I know an area in Kimberlies that is beuatiful. I will go there.


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> "Coastal land is a dime a dozen in Aus, do not fool yourself into thinking it is worth something in Australia. It aint!! It is not desirable land. Desirable land is inner city Sydney, Melbourne and maybe Brisbane. Simple as that. I could buy acres of coastal WA land for what a sh*tty carpark in inner Sydney costs."
> 
> Give me one damn example.




An example of overpriced Sydney land or underpriced WA coastal land?

Believe me I take no pleasure at all in Sydney being expensive, quite the opposite infact, but there are 4.5M people so land is relatively scarce and expensive, and at the moment after 3 years of falls in NSW, and WA more than doubling it is obvious that Sydney has room to go up and WA has room to go down. We'll have to wait and see what pans out...


----------



## clowboy (25 September 2006)

suposably both,

if sydney carparks cost so much more than acres of wa coast then either shouldn't be hard to give an example of.


----------



## Buster (25 September 2006)

Hey Mime..



			
				mime said:
			
		

> Is South Australia booming like WA?



Nah, I don't think so.. too much unemployment and uncertainty.. I grew up there and often return to catch up with the family and friends.. Many are too worried about thier jobs to make too much of a commitment.  The mentality has been that way since I can remember and oddly still seems to be widely adopted..

Hey Stop the Clock..


			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> So I reckon there aint much left in the tank even with a mining boom and a defence force boom.



What's the story with the 'Defence Boom'?? Can you elaborate for me?? Seriously, not taking the rinse..

Hey Realist..


			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Despite what you may think people do not flock to nice beach towns to live, only retired people do. The very opposite happens people leave beach towns to go to the city.  That is why WA is completely empty, yet London, Melbourne, Bangkok, Tokyo, New York are packed!!.



Hmmm.. Can't say I agree with that.. If ONLY WA was empty.. I'd invite you over to have a bit of a look, but I note you're currently waiting on the doorstep for a visitor..  I can assure you WA is not empty, and similarly the coastal areas are in huge demand.. Interestingly, I've been to all the cities you list as being packed and they are.. They are also places that I wouldn't consider that you 'live', like Sydney you simply exist, you don't live..  Worse, you don't realise it until you get away from the rat race.. 



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> There is plenty of empty coastline and beach areas in the US, Europe, Asia and especially Australia for people to live - the simple fact is few want to live there.



Again, dunno if I can agree with you here.  I lived in California (San Diego) for a little over a year, (nice little spot on Coronado..) and made some friends, a couple of which were real estate agents.. thier advice was to buy 'coastal' property as fast as you can get hold of it.  They cited California as an example, as it's near impossible to buy there now.. I think you'll find the very bloke you quote (Warren..) in your tagline even owns a number of properties on the coast of California.. spent some time in Virginia and much the same story, and even Illinois (Chicago) had the 'Lakeside' properties that were difficult to get your hands on..

Obviously can only discuss places that I've actually been so can't talk from experience about alot of the US or Europe.. wouldn't presume to make general statements about places I haven't been.. 

Cheers,

Buster


----------



## YChromozome (25 September 2006)

Buster said:
			
		

> What's the story with the 'Defence Boom'?? Can you elaborate for me?? Seriously, not taking the rinse..




$120,000 on Foley's US talks

_ Details of the three-week mission in late June and July have come to light following a Freedom of Information request, after several unsuccessful attempts to obtain Mr Foley's itinerary. The entourage travelled through seven US states to meet the heads of some of the world's biggest defence companies. . . _

but this sums it up :

_*While no contracts were signed,* Mr Foley said negotiations were positive for SA to gain a share of $51 billion of Federal Government defence contracts over the next decade._

or maybe it's Rann's Air Warfare Destroyer Contract :

Hundreds of whitegoods jobs to go

_He said the downsize was just another warning on the state of the economy, with the Government  relying on the Air Warfare Destroyer Contract, a Federal Government decision, to boost economic development. _

Can't see a boom. Maybe the 100's who lost jobs at electrolux could fill the gaps if we ever get the Air Warfare Destroyer Contract?


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

Buster said:
			
		

> Hey Realist..
> 
> Hmmm.. Can't say I agree with that.. If ONLY WA was empty.. I'd invite you over to have a bit of a look, but I note you're currently waiting on the doorstep for a visitor..  I can assure you WA is not empty, and similarly the coastal areas are in huge demand.. Interestingly, I've been to all the cities you list as being packed and they are.. They are also places that I wouldn't consider that you 'live', like Sydney you simply exist, you don't live..  Worse, you don't realise it until you get away from the rat race..




Is not Perth the most isolated city in the world?

And WA has more area per person than any other state/country in the world?

I am quite sure WA is the emptiest place on earth, you may not think so living there but I can assure you after living in Sydney and going to Asia and the US Perth felt damn empty when I was there!!

Has Perth ever even had a traffic jam?    

Everyone likes where they live, and they think they are better off than others.  I was in Singapore a few weeks back, they all kept telling me how nice and safe it was and how lucky they were.  I perceived it to be a large business park and possibly the most boring country in the world - not that I told them though.  I am quite sure alot of them felt sorry for me living in Aus - seriously!!  Just like you guys in WA feel sorry for the people living in cramped, dirty, overcrowded apartments in Sydney..hahaaa


----------



## DOC (26 September 2006)

I agree with wayneL. lets get back to the next boom state discussion!

Realist, i have lived in sydney for most of my life and wouldnt live anywhere else, this city is magic (and i've made more outa property here than anywhere else), however, it may not be magic for everyone so you cant keep trying to convert the non-believers. Each person knows what his/her own piece of heaven is.

cheers,

doc


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2006)

Over the past couple of years ...WA had the trifecta: Low interest rates, under-valued property and a mining boom in the making.

SA does not have the same luck now as the dynamics have changed.  Interest rates have risen and property prices have also risen so I just cannot see that boom.


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

cogidubnus said:
			
		

> you are stupid blondie. why wear a wig?



It is my real hair - honest!!

Are you racist against blondes?


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> It is my real hair - honest!!
> 
> Are you racist against blondes?




You must put a lot of chlorine in ya pool for your hair to turn that shade of green


----------



## mime (26 September 2006)

Is there anyone from S.A on this forum who can give their opinions?


----------



## TjamesX (26 September 2006)

mime said:
			
		

> Is there anyone from S.A on this forum who can give their opinions?




mime SA property has been booming for the last 6 years, and probably reached its peak. Yields are pretty low (like the rest of Aus), but property is relatively cheap compared to the eastern states.

As far as mining goes, from what I have read SA is relatively unexplored and there is a lot of exploration going on, but investment and production is what moves money into the economy.... olympic dam (BHP) and prominent hill (OXR) will probably be the biggest investments, but are years away. Iluka also have some mineral sands stuff going on.

The prop investors will look for reasons for property to go up, but I can't see it happening, affordability still at record lows - and if rates keep going up it will go lower.... I would still be surprised if Aus doesn't go into recession in the next few years, and if so - I can't see a boom coming until after this event. People general find things less affordable in a recession, but the last one was too far away for most people to remember.


----------



## YChromozome (26 September 2006)

TjamesX said:
			
		

> olympic dam (BHP) and prominent hill (OXR) will probably be the biggest investments, but are years away.




Yep, 10 maybe 20 years.



			
				TjamesX said:
			
		

> I would still be surprised if Aus doesn't go into recession in the next few years, and if so - I can't see a boom coming until after this event.




My thoughts precisely - "maybe you should try us in 5 or 10 years. . . (after the housing correction, and the recession)."

Regards,

YChromozome 
(100% South Aussie)


----------



## zed327 (26 September 2006)

Realist you really need to get out more.I do live in perth on the beach (secret harbour) and although prices can't continue to skyrocket like they have for the past 4 years the continueing pressure by migration(130 a day) will support current house prices.Also all these young people who flock to the big lights eventually end up with a partner.Bringing up kids in any big city just doesn't cut when compared to the life style of living in a relaxed atmosphere of the beach.I have lived in sydney and perth city but it's the beach life for my family.


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

zed327 said:
			
		

> Realist you really need to get out more.I do live in perth on the beach (secret harbour) and although prices can't continue to skyrocket like they have for the past 4 years the continueing pressure by migration(130 a day) will support current house prices.Also all these young people who flock to the big lights eventually end up with a partner.Bringing up kids in any big city just doesn't cut when compared to the life style of living in a relaxed atmosphere of the beach.I have lived in sydney and perth city but it's the beach life for my family.




130 people a day move to WA. Sounds impressive...  

That is roughly 50,000 a year.

If NSW's population remains stagnant and WA's grows 50,000 a year it'll take over 100 years for you to have the same population as NSW.

NSW's population is growing just as much though.

The reality is WA's interstate immigration is from people chasing mining dollars, and/or was from people moving there for cheaper house prices and a better lifestyle.  The house prices aint cheap now, and the mining boom may end, and when it does where are the jobs?

Sydney - 4.5 Million people can't be wrong!!


----------



## wayneL (26 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> The house prices aint cheap now, and the mining boom may end, and *WHEN* it does where are the jobs?




Exactly!!!!!!

Perth will be the worst hit place in Aus in the depression.


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Exactly!!!!!!
> 
> Perth will be the worst hit place in Aus in the depression.




And after the crash, when all is lost, and WA is in deep depression, being the value investor I am, I may move there and buy a mansion, on the beach of course.   

None of this crappy apartment living anymore for me..


----------



## Siraitken (26 September 2006)

Realist as you would know being an investor you need to diversify. It sounds like your putting all your eggs, if any, into only inner city sydney. I don't understand why you would only want to focus on one particular area while you could be achieving significantly high returns in another booming state. 

The questions really on my mind are:
- What are your sources? Who even says Sydney's population is 4.5 million? 
- What specific evidence do you have to support your thoughts in investing in Inner Sydney
- Do you actually own any properties?
- If you do own properties, why didn't invest in Perth while it was booming?

Most of your comments are generalisations and personal opinions which i belive doesn't really help anyone.

I think investing in the street i live on would be good but i dont have anything  material to back that up so no one really gives a dam.

Please try and explain to us why Inner Sydney is the best place to invest at the moment

Dave


----------



## wayneL (26 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> And after the crash, when all is lost, and WA is in deep depression, being the value investor I am, I may move there and buy a mansion, on the beach of course.
> 
> None of this crappy apartment living anymore for me..




You'll be bored ####less


----------



## Realist (27 September 2006)

Siraitken said:
			
		

> Realist as you would know being an investor you need to diversify. It sounds like your putting all your eggs, if any, into only inner city sydney. I don't understand why you would only want to focus on one particular area while you could be achieving significantly high returns in another booming state.
> 
> The questions really on my mind are:
> - What are your sources? Who even says Sydney's population is 4.5 million?
> ...





Okay quickly, I don't own a property, I do live in inner Sydney. Sydney does have 4.5M - look it up yourself. I did not buy in Perth cause I want to buy a house for me to live in before an investment property for tax and financial and personal reasons. And because I had no idea it would boom so much.

And inner Sydney property was worth more than double Perth property 3 years ago, now they are worth nearly the same, Sydney has 4 times Perths population, it is clear Sdyney will boom before WA does....

And yes it is a personal opinion, based on facts and logic.

Just like anyone elses opinion on property, I may be right or wrong, nobody knows.


----------

